# Have You Ever Noticed????



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

That when I finally get off my butt and quit procrastinating and buy a new RV, gas prices start going up??







I'm not going to worry about it, though.......I'll just take an extra Xanax and pump the gas and pay for it. Told Jimmy we'd go on trips, but we may have to stay there for a while until my next check comes in to afford to come home!! J/K. Bought it to enjoy, and enjoy it we SHALL!!








Darlene


----------



## 4dollars (Nov 26, 2008)

mountainlady56 said:


> That when I finally get off my butt and quit procrastinating and buy a new RV, gas prices start going up??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You realize the gas company are conspiring against you, right,


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

4dollars said:


> That when I finally get off my butt and quit procrastinating and buy a new RV, gas prices start going up??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You realize the gas company are conspiring against you, right,








[/quote]

Can't help but feel something!!







Gas prices went up around 12-14 cent/gallon, since Monday, when I bought it!!








Darlene


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Your not alone, we just bought ours too. Though the tow vehicle burns gas, I am not worried about it as much.

However, I have dump trucks. Just the price of diesel going up .26 cents in the last 2 weeks kills me.








That works out to $540.00 per month more per truck. And of course the prices for work have not gone up. 
You didn't even want to know me when it was $5.00 per gallon. The little woman put me in quarantine.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Under $2.00 is much better than over $4.00 and you don't have to go far in north GA mountains to find peace.







---Mike


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

The flip side is, I sold my F-150 when gas was high, and got a Ford Escape. Gas drops, now I dont have a pickup truck anymore.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Darlene
I know the feeling all to well. I buy an 8.1 Avalanche gas goes sky high but diesel stayed low I no sooner get a Dodge CTD and diesel out prices gas by over a buck a gallon.At which point the whole diesel is cheaper to tow with went out the window. Go back to a Class C and within 4 months gas is 4.30 a gallon. Filling that 55 gallon tank at 8mpg last year on a 1500 mile trip was painfull but the family being able to stretch on long trips without stopping PRICELESS.

Enjoy the new motorhome and forget about the gas prices.

John


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Our gas prices jumped twice in the last week. Last Saturday, gas was $1.89/gallon. Then on Monday, it jumped to $2.05, and then again on Thursday, the price was $2.15.

Seems as though there is a price to pay for a little uptick in the stock market. Again, I smell a rat!

Mike


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> The flip side is, I sold my F-150 when gas was high, and got a Ford Escape. Gas drops, now I dont have a pickup truck anymore.


Yeah, I know the feeling there, too!! I traded my Dodge 2500 CTD when diesel was high ($5), and got zilch for it, and now that diesel's cheap, I don't have my truck, either. LOL
Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Diesel is still $2.09 a gallon here...


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

This phenomenon is not uncommon and can be encountered in many hobbies. I started observing the skies in earnest last year and decided to go to the next level and start astrophotography. I bought the equipment and since it arrived there have been five nights where I could have seen something. Three of those the wind was whipping and would have prevented any serious observing and the other two were cold beyond belief with a foot of snow on the ground!

It's a fundamental law that when you go out and get something you really look forward to using something gets in the way. I'm sure it has a name. Doug probably knows.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

True that, Brian.

25 years ago I got married...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lets see, diesel was always lower priced than gasoline. I buy a diesel and the next month and ever since, diesel has been higher priced than gasoline. Sometimes ya wonder if its your fault, sorta like when it rains if I wash my truck









John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Sometimes, the anticipation of an event/item is greater that the actual event/item. Christmas, for example.


----------

